# Hook up old VCR\DVD to new TV



## Jpthompson (Dec 3, 2008)

If I hook up antenna to tv I get all digital channels. If I hook up antenna through the VCR/DVD Combo it only captures analog channels. Is there away to fix without buying new machine or will that even fix it?


----------



## DoubleHelix (Dec 10, 2004)

Your TV must have a digital tuner. The VCR/DVD combo unit doesn't. I don't know that it would work with a converter box, so you'll probably need to replace it with a unit that has a built-in digital tuner.


----------



## Swaeney (Dec 13, 2008)

This is an easy one, You can get antennas with two cables so you can plug it into two different devices, if not just get a second antenna! if you buy new machine, it will still have the same problem!

Write back Swaeney.


----------



## kiwiguy (Aug 17, 2003)

If you just want to record, then use the AV out on the new TV into AV in on the VCR.

If you just want to play from the VCR, the use AV out on the VCR to AV in on the TV.

This first scenario assumes the new TV has AV out, some don't.

In either scenario don't use the antenna sockets on the VCR.


----------

